# Any VAG-COMers



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Long story short, had my alternator changed 3 times last year. First time it was changed I just thought it had run it's course but had actually sheared itself off after 110k and was pretty much held on by the belts. Since then randomly with each alternator on I keep getting the Alternator Workshop warning light on startup, but the garage insists there are no fault codes showing up.

Just wanna check for myself if there is anyone with VAG-COM, which might also help me find the problem with overboosting on the turbo too?

TIA


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Is it on a Bora/Golf 4 or a Passat 3BG?
If the alternator sends out a too high voltage it will show this error, or might even have damaged some control units.


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

Have you had a look at the alternator pulley?

This was a problem on my old B5.5 TDI - it went 3 times. Quite common too.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure it's an alternator light and not the engine check light.

What did they scan it with?

I used a bluepoint scanner on a vag car the other day to get the fault code to confirm the problem (which I knew) however it never picked up.

I then scanned with a VAG scanner and it showed exactly what I expected.


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

The alternator workshop is only caused by high voltage, it wont show if the alternator is not charging.

Im a VW, Audi and Skoda Mechanic btw 
You can get the original VW tester for 100 pounds on ebay


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

MortenDK said:


> Is it on a Bora/Golf 4 or a Passat 3BG?
> If the alternator sends out a too high voltage it will show this error, or might even have damaged some control units.


Bora PD130 :thumb:

I generally only get the warning light on for a short amount of time, just after starting the engine, as I press the throttle to pull off. Just annoying, it's the only warning light, and the exact words are ALTERNATOR WORKSHOP, not engine or anything else 

Thanks all for advice


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Check the voltage on the battery and try to replicate the fault, 14,6 Volts should be max.


----------

